# My Feb throwdown how to;



## werdwolf (Mar 14, 2010)

Well here is my entry with the plated picture I should have posted (screwed up and didn't post the one I wanted to); oh well

Smoked Seafood Stuffed Salmon on a Cumberland Sauce (adapted from Get Smokin' by Cookshack) with Lemon asparagus and Thai rice medley.



Saute the pepper, onion,celery and cool.  Puree the scallops, then fold in the saute, shrimp, crab, dill, lemon zest, parsley, and Cajun spice.  refrigerate.



Butterfly open the salmon fillet.  



rub olive oil into fish. spread the stuffing then roll it up.  



on the outside rub with EVOO and sprinkle with Cajun Spice lightly.  



Smoked with Alder.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks Great, thanks for posting...


----------



## hounds51 (Mar 14, 2010)

Now thats what you would call great. As usual I'am hungry for sea food. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 14, 2010)

looks like a good meal..........nice job!


----------



## meateater (Mar 17, 2010)

I believe if you posted that plate you would have won! Very nice job. I hope you have a plate for march.


----------



## treegje (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow excellent job that had to be good,earned points


----------



## ronp (Mar 18, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## smokeguy (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks great! This is now on my to-do list.

After you sautéed all the "stuff" and you refrigerated it, was that because you were going to stuff it later, or you wanted it real cold so the fish didn't cook from it, or did you just want to get the main heat off it it and have it cool so the fish didn't cook? Or?

What's that red juice from? Something you plated the fish on or from one of the other items on the plate?

ETA: looking again that must be the Cumberland sauce. I don't have that book; can you post what's in it here?






by the way!


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 21, 2010)

Just cooled the stuffing: to not start cooking the fish and make it a little more workable.  Also being all fish didn't want it to be at room temp for long.

The red sauce is "Cumberland sauce"  It is sort of sweet and fruity.

 Zest of 2 blood oranges and 2 lemons
3/4 lb (1 jar) red currant jelly
3 0z port wine (gave me a reason to get some, and of course had to drink it so it wouldn't go to waste.)
1 1/2 oz Lemon Juice
3 oz blood orange juice (just use the 2 that you got the zest off of)
2 1/4 tsp dry mustard
1/8 tsp ginger ( I used more as this didn't seem enough, a light 1/2 tsp)
salt and cayenne to taste I played with it until I could just barley taste the heat)

Put it all in a pan and bring it to a boil.   remove and finalize the salt and cayenne.

This made about twice as much as I needed.  Never used a blood orange before, they taste like orange, but are blood red and maybe a little bit deeper orange taste(rather than sweet)


----------



## smokeguy (Mar 21, 2010)

Sounds great.  Don't know if our little area carries the blood oranges, so might have to get a couple of regular ones and poke my finger for the blood.


----------



## acemakr (Mar 21, 2010)

I can't wait for my bride to feast her eyes on this masterpiece. I'm almost certain it will be on our menu this coming week.


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 21, 2010)

My wife found the blood oranges at Kroger, but if you can't find them I am sure a plain old orange will work.


----------



## jkytkiy (Aug 24, 2010)

ok, I know how to do ,thanks .


----------

